# Mohawk?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anybody given or had their poodle cut to have a mohawk? What should I tell the groomer? 

I'm thinking of getting Louis something like this: Pet Grooming: The Good, The Bad, & The Furry: Mohawk

No colors for Louis though, just plain lol.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out Stacydub's posting: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/2786-because-only-poodle-can-rock-blue-mohawk.html


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My boss's spoo has a mohawk

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/18105-st-pattys-day-groom.html

If the hair is on the thinner side it is hard to get it to stick up, (unless you gel it)so depending on that you might have to go shorter. I would just let the groomer go with it, but make sure he/she is comfortable with doing it. Enjoy and post pics!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to do an adorable Tpoo named Bruno with a mohawk and mustache. He was a cream sable, so he had quite an obvious grey stripe down his whole head and back on a cream body.

To do it, I shaved his face normally (except the mustache) with a #10, but also did the #10 along the sides of the mohawk. The ears were left long and full, so the shave started right where the ears attached to his head. The mohawk itself was about as wide as his nose, shaved from the eyelids back. I didn't continue it down his neck, just stopped in a point about an inch below the occiput. I scissored the mohawk about an inch long for him. The rest of his body was a #4F I think. You can do just about anything on the body you'd want.

He was the only dog I ever thought it was cute on, just with the natural stripe and the fact that he was a 5lb peanut of a Toy with a spiky collar named Bruno. It fit him perfectly.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

My tpoo Geno has a mohawk now but we are trying to grow him out a bit so he can have the 'ponydoodle' look for spring/summer. I just printed out a few pictures and showed my groomer, and she used those as a guide but also did what worked for my individual dog. Some of the links given here are great! As long as these members don't mind if you print a pic, that may be an easy way to go


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

I need to bookmark that - I want that for Ryker.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

We had Nickel cut with a mohawk, but it goes down his neck and tapers to a point after his shoulders. We get a lot of compliments on it. Here's a link to the pix I posted. They aren't the best, but you'll get the idea. :act-up:

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/18214-nickels-pony-cut.html


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I posted some pics of Leroy's mohawks here: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/17499-mix-match-different-clips.html

Just describe the height and thickness of the mohawk you want. The nice thing about a poodle mohawk is that it actually stays up and retains its shape. A client always requests a mohawk for her shih tzu and I put products in it to make it spiky.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Louis got his mohawk yesterday and it looks great, but because his coat is a very loose wavy curl it's not staying up on it's own too well. Can anyone recommend a gel that would be safe to use on him? I tried Dove mousse because it's really safe, but it didn't hold longer than an hour


----------

